# Frozen Pollock?



## Acespade (Aug 7, 2009)

Just wondering if thawed out pollock is ok to feed baby RBs?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Should be fine and all other whitefish is also good for p's.

If I were you I would try to get them on a quality sinking pellet aswell.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would try and buy fresh if I were you and cut it up and freeze
yourself but that's just me.


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

i buy 1 good sized talipia filet fresh from the seafood dude at the store and i think it ends up being cheaper then the frozen plus its fresh...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah it usually is since you can pick how much you want instead of it coming pre packaged.


----------



## Acespade (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok guys ty for the help


----------

